# Dogfish Head 120 Minute IPA



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

I live in Texas where distribution of Dogfish Head 120 min was cut this year. Have any Puffers had experiences with this beer? I'd like your opinions on it.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

This is one of my top 3 beers of ALL time. Do yourself a huge favor and try to pick up numerous bottles.

Edit...I'm pretty sure the last batch of 120 was simply poured away. They just don't put out beer that doesn't live up to their high standards.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

*It's absolutely delicious.* I prefer the 90 minute, but that's because it's a year round brew. Being a home brewer, there are a lot of clone recipes out there. I've made the Austin Homebrew Supply's version of the 90 and it's pretty close. Dogfish only brews the 120 a few times a year. Three stores in Abilene used to sell all the Dogfish brews. I haven't bought any in a while, so I'm not sure if they are still stocking them, if there's been a distribution problem, recently.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

I believe distribution problems are Texas specific due to TABC regulations and hurdles. I got bit by the beer bug pretty hard latley.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I went to Dogfish's website and it still shows that the Abilene stores are local vendors. Is it just the 120 your looking for, or any of the Dogfish brews, Baine? I have to believe, if you can't get Dogfish in Austin, it isn't to be had anywhere in Texas.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

It's specifically the 120 minute that I cannot find. the 60 minute, 80 minute, raison de etre (spelling), and most of their other releases are readily found at local stores. I believe the problems with TABC stem from the ABV content.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

abhoe said:


> It's specifically the 120 minute that I cannot find. the 60 minute, 80 minute, raison de etre (spelling), and most of their other releases are readily found at local stores. I believe the problems with TABC stem from the ABV content.


I have bought it locally before. Oh well, there goes another good thing in my life. Thank's TABC.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Aaron (guy at Specs) told me the 120 Minute, because of its higher ABV (20%), was sold under a permit licensed by TABC. According to him that permit expired at the same time the batch was recalled (No causal relationship). TABC then wanted to impose some sort of hurdle on the distribution of 120 Min to Texas. Apparently Dogfish Head hasn't decided whether to bring the 120 Min back into Texas.

Mind you this is all information I got from Specs. The Whip-In told me that they hadn't seen the 120 Min in about 3 years, this was the same story I got from HEB and Central Market employees as well.


Who really knows I do not know but I really would like to track a bottle down. You know....for science.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I can see why Dogfish wouldn't want the hassle. Science, yea that's the ticket. I hope you can get your hands on one, you know, for science sake.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll check the stores around here. If I can get a few would you like me to send some your way? It's one of my top 5 easy. I used to live close to the brewery so I've been drinking it for a LONG time!


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

If you would be so kind I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I enjoy it. Dogfish Head did a tap takeover locally and was able to get it on tap one weekend. Now that was a treat.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Have to admit to really enjoying the 120. Although I do find it completely different from the 90. It is more of a sweet, casual, take your time and enjoy with a cigar type of drink for me.

Another really good IPA to try would be Bell's Two Hearted.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I had a buddy call me to see if I wanted any because the local grocery had some. I had him snag 3 bottles so it sounds like it's making it's way out.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

ekengland07 said:


> I had a buddy call me to see if I wanted any because the local grocery had some. I had him snag 3 bottles so it sounds like it's making it's way out.


I'm in the same boat as the OP, no distribution here in Oklahoma. Fantastic brew though, I've had a few over the years, wish we could get any Dogfishhead without mail ordering it.


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

I prefer the world wide stout.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

The_Chosen_One said:


> I'm in the same boat as the OP, no distribution here in Oklahoma. Fantastic brew though, I've had a few over the years, wish we could get any Dogfishhead without mail ordering it.


Just grabbed a btl of the 120 here....haven't tried yet....As an avid home brewer and lover of craft beer, I'd be willing to trade for some stuff out your way that I can't get--Three Floyds, Bell's, New Belgium, etc....


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

doomXsaloon said:


> Just grabbed a btl of the 120 here....haven't tried yet....As an avid home brewer and lover of craft beer, I'd be willing to trade for some stuff out your way that I can't get--Three Floyds, Bell's, New Belgium, etc....


What can you get up your way?


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

I can get New Belgium what are you looking for?

Just shouting it out but I stumbled upon two bottles of wild Dogfish Head 120 min!!!!!!!!! GOD answers Bumps apparently.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

abhoe said:


> I live in Texas where distribution of Dogfish Head 120 min was cut this year. Have any Puffers had experiences with this beer? I'd like your opinions on it.


Distribution is spastic at best in N.Y Couple years back a few members from Delaware and Maryland sent me i few bottles.
It was no big deal the local beer distributor a friend of mine got a case in i had committed to 1/2 the case when i was looking for it.
So i bought it drank a few gave many away its just not for me.
The 60 and 90 are better IMHO,
The 120 ABV is too high its thick and coats the glass like motor oil to much citrus for me hope this helps!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

abhoe said:


> I can get New Belgium what are you looking for?


My holy grail is Pliny the Elder or Dreadnaught. I can't get either around here. I can source 120 minute like crazy right now. It's all over our city (as much as it can be).


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

ekengland07 said:


> My holy grail is Pliny the Elder or Dreadnaught. I can't get either around here. I can source 120 minute like crazy right now. It's all over our city (as much as it can be).


None of the brews you mentioned are available around here, we do have a few decent local brews (Choc makes a great Dubbel, there's a newer local brewer called COOP that makes a bunch of awesome stuff) though I'd be more than willing to work out a little trade? Distribution really isn't great here, we're one of those 3.2 states, so you have to go to a liquor store for anything not Budwieser etc. AND liquor stores can't be open later than 9 PM and must be closed on Sunday and Holidays.


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

I have tried close to 1300 different beers, and the 120 Minute remains my absolute favorite. I've had it in everything ranging from fresh to four years old, and within that window, I've found 18 months to be the optimal age point for the beer. I bought it back when I lived in MI, as sadly, Dogfish Head doesn't distribute in Missouri. So when I want their stuff I either have to wait until I travel, or trade for it.


----------



## Hennessy82 (Sep 18, 2012)

I live in Houston and I got 6 bottle of the 120min last week from Spec's. The main store downtown got it and I asked the Sec's by the house to get me some. Had the next day. It's available in TX.


----------



## Tommyboy (Aug 13, 2012)

Actually my buddy shared one with me last night. I've never been a big IPA fan. I've been going for Belgium triples but this one may have marked a turning point for me. It has the strong hops flavor of an IPA but not the bite. I couldn't believe how rich and smooth it was considering how much hops they put in the thing. It's definitely one of the best beers I've had.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yummy there is still some here in san antonio gents!!!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

120 is a unique brew and reminds me of cigars in a way. Personally it's best fresh on draft. The hops are much bolder, there's less heat from the high abv, and its a lot smoother. It's not bad in the bottle but not the same as fresh on tap. They go through a sick period like cigars and after a year or two become amazing. It's like a flavor peaking barleywine and shows much more complexity. If you've never had a 120 with at least a year on it, you don't know the treat your missing.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

oh I will know soooooon enough lol thanks for the recommendation


----------

